

Offer HN: Opening in SV Hacker House - ndcrandall

Open spot in Palo Alto Hacker House - Available Immediately<p>You'll be living with people who either run or work at startups in the bay area. Past residents have included several Y Combinator &#38; 500 Startups backed startups, stealthy startup founders, and Facebook/Twitter/ TechCrunch employees. All current residents have worked for YC startups<p>Rent: $880/ month for a shared, double room.<p>House is in an amazing location -- under a 10 minute walk to University Ave (numerous bars, coffee shops, stores, Caltrain) and Stanford University (long walk - you'd probably want to bike)<p>Plenty of parking (private driveway &#38; street parking)
- INTERNET: 30mb down / 9mb up
- Numerous desks
- MASSIVE yard that's perfect for working outside in the shade.
- Newly redone floors, kitchen, and bathrooms
- Storage available<p>If you're entrepreneurially minded, then you'll fit right in!<p>Apply here: http://tinyurl.com/cgkpqjt (google doc form)
and feel free to email questions / follow up (in my profile).
======
dwynings
Clickable link:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGVxNk9...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGVxNk9YRGdrSDFINFVOUEdvaW1vSlE6MQ#gid=0)

